# Silver Arowana tail problems



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

I checked out my silver aro today and noticed his bottom fin is damaged, there are parts that are missing and have black coloration.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

fin rot?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah that would be my guess to mike


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

is the tail brushing up against anything? plastic plant, cords, etc?


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

The cord for the submersible heater is in there, but it just brushes up against it, nothing like getting caught in it. I almost wonder if it isn't burns or something of that nature from the heater? It's the only fish in the tank so I know it's not getting nipped. The fins have been fine ever since I got it, today I noticed the blackness around the edges. I checked my water quality and everything was fine except I had some trace amounts of nitrate, which I did a water change. I'm going to administer some aquarium salt tonight and see if that changes anything. About how often should you add aquarium salt when treating problems such as this?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

you should have low level nitrate in your water.

A friend of mine kept his baby black arowana in a tank with a plastic plant that it liked to hide in. The fins looked just like the ones in your pic after a while.

I think he used melafix to try to get them back to normal, I'm not sure how effective it was though.


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Maybe this pic will give you a better idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Finrot...I'd medicate with some Furan-2...just make sure you don't have any fish (like Rays) that are sensitive to nitrofurazone and methylene blue...

Oh, and uh, it'll turn your water ecto cooler green for a while...and make sure you remove any carbon while medicating.


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Furan-2? Who manufactures it? Where do you typically purchase it at?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Furan-2 is manufactued by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals. You could instead try Binox (manufactured by Jungle), which also has nitrofurazone as an active ingredient. Both should be available at most fish stores. If you can't find it there, you can order it through Drs. Foster and Smith.


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, thanks for all the help, I was way freaked out by this.


----------

